# The Future of Hunting in North Dakota



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Outdoor Enthusiasts and Sportsmen/women:

Below is the draft schedule for the Future of Hunting 2 Conference in Bismarck on Nov. 30-Dec. 1, 2012 at the Doublewood Inn, Bismarck. Future 1 identified improving wildlife habitat, increasing access, and supporting/passing the Clean Water and Outdoor Heritage amendment as the three top priorities for maintaining the future of Hunting in North Dakota. Progress on all three efforts has taken steps backwards or detours since March 31. We have lost 650,000 acres of CRP this fall; sportsmen have lost 300,000 acres of PLOTS land over the last three years, and the Outdoor Heritage amendment was not on the ballot because of signature fraud. 
This Future 2 conference will be somewhat shorter and more focused, on these three top priority issues, and held prior to the Legislative session so hopefully sportsmen and women can have specific ideas to support rather than someone else's legislation to react to.

Many of you have already heard about Future 2 by earlier emails, or from your local wildlife club, or by some of the recent news releases. Please consider attending the conference and lending your voice to the discussions on the future of hunting in our State.

Please RSVP or call the NDWF office (888-827-2557) or me, so we can plan for snacks, the Saturday lunch, and other arrangements. Hope to see you in Bismarck.

Mike McEnroe

(701)224-8335
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Conference Schedule*

Draft Schedule

Friday, November 30, 5:30-8:00 p.m. Registration and social/cash bar

Snacks provided be ND Wildlife Federation and ND Chapter of the Wildlife

Society, and cash bar

Saturday, December 1, 8:00-8:30 a.m.

Welcome and Introductory Comments:

Scott McLeod, President or Todd Frerichs, President-Elect, NDCTWS

Mike McEnroe, President, NDWF

8:30-9:00 a.m. Jennifer Heglund, Deputy State Conservationist, NRCS, Bismarck: Status of Conservation Reserve Program (CRP), and other conservation programs in the lame duck session of Congress.

9:00-9:30 a.m. Randy Kreil, Chief, Wildlife Division, and/or Kevin Kading, Private Land Coordinator, ND Game and Fish Department: Status and Changes for the Private Lands Open to Sportsmen (PLOTS) Program

9:30-10:00 a.m. Keith Trego, Executive Director, ND Natural Resources Trust, and Steve Adair, Director of Operations, Ducks Unlimited, Bismarck: Legislative Opportunities for the Clean Water and Outdoor Heritage Amendment

10:00-10:30 a.m. Break

10:30-12:00 noon Break-out into three strategy sessions; develop action items to move forward on CRP and improved habitat, more access for sportsmen and women, and a Legislative program to achieve wildlife, hunting, and habitat needs and
goals in North Dakota.

12:00 noon-1:00 p.m. Lunch, hosted by NDCTWS and NDWF

1:00-2:30 p.m. Presentation of action items from each group to whole conference and develop a consensus or strategy to protect and promote hunting in North Dakota

2:30-3:00 p.m. Conclusions, unfinished business, and thoughts on future conference(s)


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Hate to say it, but sounds like you are getting to be more and more like MN. With your oil and now with all the tiling, you are not too far behind. Good luck and I hope you get positive results!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bump TTT. The conference is this Sat. Hope to meet some of you guys there!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Dick Monson said:


> Bump TTT. The conference is this Sat. Hope to meet some of you guys there!


Hope your meeting goes well Dick!!!! NOW is the time to get the ball rolling with everything coming out as fast as it is.  Wish the GF&P and Game Commision here were that concerned about the future of our habit and hunting opportunities in the future. Seems like they think everything will work out on its own. NOT!!!!

Even if they get the ball rolling NOW on some of these same issues as yours, it would take sometime to get all the kinks worked out of it but it still would be a start. But we will still be very worried how much damage will be done until the habitat and wildlife in general comes back with lack of habit, bad weather ect. on how much damage will become of it in the future!!! Crossing my fingers for you folks that your meeting doesn't fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We have given so much money away in what some think are entitlements. If a person has not paid anything in what makes them think they are entitled to anything? Anyway this mad spending will now endanger even our national parks. I'm sure the oil companies like Holder will not waste a good crisis. Will the government now think royalties on oil will save them? Then we have them right here in North Dakota that don't want 5% of the oil revenue going to conservation. Some people want every last penny and no one else to have anything. I told a pastor one day that I was conservative, but a conservative that doesn't believe in God worships money. There are to many money worshipers in our state legislature and in organizations that want it all.



> We are getting perilously close to the metaphoric ledge called the "fiscal cliff." Also called "sequester," the fiscal cliff is a disastrous mix of expiring tax cuts - from both the Bush and Obama eras - and dramatic across-the-board spending cuts to the Pentagon and domestic programs.
> Every sector of the nation will be affected if the president and Republicans in the lame-duck Congress fail to reach a viable compromise by midnight New Year's Eve.
> All of us have targets we personally care about and want to see spared. Not doing so could mean long-term or permanent damage to vital programs. One target I believe all Americans should worry about is the National Park Service, which operates our national parks.
> What got us into this mess is the extreme view that simply cutting federal spending will solve the nation's economic woes. The sequester plan would whack federal programs with a cleaver, versus a scalpel, doing indiscriminate damage and overlooking that in some cases, modest federal outlays enable recipients, such as the park service, to generate billions of dollars in the private sector, which many lawmakers claim is their goal.
> Adequately funding the park service should be a no-brainer. According to the nonpartisan National Parks Conservation Association, the overall appropriation for the park service is nearly $400 million, or 1/13 of 1 percent of the national budget. Yet, our national parks generate $31 billion in private sector spending and sustain 258,000 jobs each year in local communities. This is one of the best federal bargains ever.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Well put plainsman. Here in MN there are plenty of money worshipers that claim to be sportsman too. Plowing under their CRP so they can grow corn and beans. Then after harvest go hunting and say that the DNR really screwed it up this time, deer and pheasant numbers are as low as they have ever seen. :roll:


----------

